# Tier 4 Student visa



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey everyone
I have just received an email that case is not straight forward as it would take time.I read on forums if this comes ECO calls for second interview.Is it for sure he calls for second interview as I already gave interview when filing visa at 20 June.
I am a returning UK Student .Immigration history is clear no issues.
Completed level 4-5-6 and 7 and now going for MBA.Have completed all the given diplomas on time and returned to Pakistan in march before visa expired to extend it for september intake.Can anyone give any advise please.

Tier 4
Applied 20 June
Acknowledgement received 28 June
Second Email Unfortunately 3 July.

Please advise me.
Thanks


----------



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

*Anyone*

Can any administrator bother to give me a reply.

Thanks


----------



## emu77 (Mar 3, 2017)

waqasrafiq said:


> Hey everyone
> I have just received an email that case is not straight forward as it would take time.I read on forums if this comes ECO calls for second interview.Is it for sure he calls for second interview as I already gave interview when filing visa at 20 June.
> I am a returning UK Student .Immigration history is clear no issues.
> Completed level 4-5-6 and 7 and now going for MBA.Have completed all the given diplomas on time and returned to Pakistan in march before visa expired to extend it for september intake.Can anyone give any advise please.
> ...


From what I understand it's no guarantee that they'll call you if your application is deemed "not straightforward". Sometimes they call people for clarification, sometimes they don't, it seems to be at the discretion of the ECO.


----------



## 1523522 (Jul 28, 2017)

*returning UK Student*

Hey waqas, did u get the visa?

I am also a returning UK Student. Did my bachelors from there now have applied for tier 4 again to pursue my masters.

Just wanted to know if having a tier 4 previously affects the visa outcome. clean immigration history. no overstays etc.

Regards,
Farhan


----------



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

farhanalimir said:


> Hey waqas, did u get the visa?
> 
> I am also a returning UK Student. Did my bachelors from there now have applied for tier 4 again to pursue my masters.
> 
> ...


Bro I am still waiting. No reply yet.Whats your timeline and from which country.


----------



## 1523522 (Jul 28, 2017)

*Tier 4 Karachi*



waqasrafiq said:


> Bro I am still waiting. No reply yet.Whats your timeline and from which country.


Bro I applied from Karachi.

Applied for Tier 4 at Karachi VAC on 19th July and got the reply on 27th July from Sheffield office confirming that my ".._application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer_"

Not sure if they calculate the 15 day processing time (stated on the website) from the date of the application or from the date we get the confirmation from the Sheffield office.

Still Waiting. Do let us know the outcome of your visa application. I wish you the best.


----------



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

farhanalimir said:


> Bro I applied from Karachi.
> 
> Applied for Tier 4 at Karachi VAC on 19th July and got the reply on 27th July from Sheffield office confirming that my ".._application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer_"
> 
> ...



Bro I also applied from Karachi. If you receive Unfortuntely case not straight forward email do let me know . They call for second interview tho after that email so will let you know some useful info before they call.They usually call the day after they send unfortunately case not straight forward.


----------



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

farhanalimir said:


> Bro I applied from Karachi.
> 
> Applied for Tier 4 at Karachi VAC on 19th July and got the reply on 27th July from Sheffield office confirming that my ".._application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer_"
> 
> ...


Any update on your side bro ??


----------



## 1523522 (Jul 28, 2017)

waqasrafiq said:


> Any update on your side bro ??


No Waqas. Still waiting.

I haven't even received the "unfortunately" email.

Its been 12 working days since the application date.

any update on your end? did they call you for the second interview. If yes what did they ask if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

farhanalimir said:


> No Waqas. Still waiting.
> 
> I haven't even received the "unfortunately" email.
> 
> ...


Bro working days start from when you give biometrics. Unfortunately email comes after 5-6 days of acknowledgement. I hope it does not come to you or else it would delay and most probably be interviewed twice.I'll tell you over call what they ask on second interview as can't post all in details but as soon as you get unfortunately they call within 48 hrs so just post here or text me 07814427056.


----------



## KingJaja (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a question regarding student visas, I'm not sure if there is another forum for this. 
A colleague of mine's son is applying for a student visa to complete a masters degree. he has not been able to secure accommodation yet but doesn't want to delay the application. His idea is to use the school's address until he is able to find a place. 
They meet maintenance requirements so that would not be an issue. 
Would this be a problem compared to having a lease already secured?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

KingJaja said:


> I have a question regarding student visas, I'm not sure if there is another forum for this.
> A colleague of mine's son is applying for a student visa to complete a masters degree. he has not been able to secure accommodation yet but doesn't want to delay the application. His idea is to use the school's address until he is able to find a place.
> They meet maintenance requirements so that would not be an issue.
> Would this be a problem compared to having a lease already secured?
> ...


It won't be a problem. If in credibility interview they ask where you gonna stay tell them you are in contact with the university for accomodation but only tell if they ask.Rest no issue.You can go Ahead.
Thanks


----------



## 1523522 (Jul 28, 2017)

Is there anyone else here whose applied for tier 4 from Pakistan in July?

Still waiting or decision made?

would appreciate if you could post your timeline.

I applied in Mid july and still waiting for the decision so just wanted to know how long is it taking nowadays before you get your decision.


----------



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

farhanalimir said:


> Is there anyone else here whose applied for tier 4 from Pakistan in July?
> 
> Still waiting or decision made?
> 
> ...


My friends applied 3 july , 5 july , 11 july , 19 july all are waiting as all are returning students.


----------



## 1523522 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------



## T5advice (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Just want to ask if anyone has received any update of any visa applications made in July? I am also waiting for mine.

Thanks


----------



## fidoabid (Aug 25, 2017)

i applied on 28 july for tier 4 student visa and on 18 august i recieved an email saying that they cant process my application in 15 days and will make a decision in the upcoming days so i am a bit confused what does this mean ,can anyone tell me and help me like how much time will it usually take to get a visa after receiving such email .i have applied for the first time for tier 4 uk and applied from karachi ,pakistan . my masters course is about to start from 18 september so im getting a bit worried now


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are in the same boat as just about anyone else. They are taking a lot longer because of huge increase in all types of applications. So we don't know how long you have to wait.


----------



## fidoabid (Aug 25, 2017)

today i got a call from visa department in my city asking me to come up with documents again so that they can send it again ,now what does this mean im really confused now and somedays back i got a email from sheffield asking me to send my tb and bank statements and i sent that then why are they asking me to submit documents again in person ...any idea


----------



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

1523522 said:


> No Waqas. Still waiting.
> 
> I haven't even received the "unfortunately" email.
> 
> ...



Bro any update on your side? Nothing here soo far


----------



## fidoabid (Aug 25, 2017)

waqas can u tell me when did u apply and are u a fresh applicant or returning student ,can someone help me here as why they are asking to send documents again because i sent all documents on the day i did my biometrics and after that got email also to send tb and bank statements again and send that too then why today the visa centre called and asked to submit documents again ,can someone pls help here .thankyou


----------



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

No I am still waiting.Haven't received anything uptill now.


----------



## waqasrafiq (Jul 3, 2017)

fidoabid said:


> waqas can u tell me when did u apply and are u a fresh applicant or returning student ,can someone help me here as why they are asking to send documents again because i sent all documents on the day i did my biometrics and after that got email also to send tb and bank statements again and send that too then why today the visa centre called and asked to submit documents again ,can someone pls help here .thankyou


I am a returning student. Theres a global delay in visa processing. I have not received anything different from the 1st page thread.


----------

